
GoogleFeud - frostmatthew
http://googlefeud.com/
======
lazzlazzlazz
This appears to be broken. After going a few rounds and getting nothing right,
I "cheated" in another window, and it was still marking everything wrong.

~~~
anarchy8
I think the autocomplete suggestions are region specific and possible linked
to your Google account. Were you logged in?

~~~
scottmcf
I got the same question twice, answers that were right the first time (and
obvious) weren't included the second time. Fun concept, though, it'd be
interesting to play multiplayer.

------
ChristianBundy
Someone got owned:

    
    
        var minhighscore = STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!;
        var hsl = {
            "scores": 
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "STOP REMOVING ME AND I WILL HELP YOU FIX IT!",
                "99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999",
                "60000",
                "60000"
            ],
            "names": [false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false],
            "times": [1426140797, 1426140808, 1426140809, 1426140810, 1426140811, 1426140812, 1426140813, 1426140814, 1426140817, 1426140817, 1426140744, 1426140770, 1426140788]
        };
    

I looked through the code, and it looks like there is ZERO back-end validation
for this request:

    
    
        jQuery.ajax({
                    url: "submiths.php",
                    data: {
                        highscore: '99999999999999',
                        highscorename: 'someone',
                        hsl: 'foo',
                        stime: 'bar'
                    },
                    success: function(data) {
                        jQuery("#answerkey").html(data);
                    }
                });

~~~
ModestTim
Yup that was me.

------
jamescostian
The only problem I have with this is that it's wrong[0], but it's still kinda
fun.

[0] I clicked on a category and it said "I think I have", so I cheated and
typed into Google "I think I have" and looked at the top suggestions from
Google. But when I entered the top suggestion from Google into this website,
this website said I had entered the #2 suggestion. And when I entered another
suggestion straight from Google, the website said it was wrong.

~~~
meowface
This is due to Google's search personalization, and/or because I'm betting
this site is using Google's custom search API, which often returns fairly
different results from normal search.

~~~
w-ll
I did a few rounds and something like 'coffee is too' and my answers 'hot'
'dark' 'weak' all resulted in fails. unless its search a different language i
don't think this is regional.

~~~
kuschku
Try google.com/custom to get more deterministic results, although it seems
like they might have changed that as well.

------
kf5jak
Was working for about ten minutes. But now isn't showing any answers, thus
marking all answers as wrong.

EDIT: Definitely a fun game and great concept though!

------
bx_
I thought this said GoogleFreud. I clicked hoping that my searches would have
some judgment or analysis along side the results.

    
    
      Search: Is calorie counting actually useful?
      Result: Does Counting Calories Actually Count? [nutrition.org]
      Freud: Being entirely honest with oneself is a good exercise.

~~~
camillomiller
That would be a funny side project

------
oh_sigh
Everything is being marked as wrong. Not great.

------
jamesk_au
There is actually a whole board game based on autocomplete results[1] which is
like a cross between Balderdash and Cards Against Humanity. Players create
their own autocomplete results and then try to guess the real one. This review
is pretty accurate: _One of the best elements of this game is the sociological
knowledge you get out of each round. "What, people really search for that?" is
a common response._[2]

[1] [http://www.querythegame.com](http://www.querythegame.com)

[2]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IUVSCSS](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IUVSCSS)

------
leereeves
Is Google cool with people using their name and logo like this?

...and cool site. One of those things where you wonder why no one's thought of
it before.

~~~
ljk
googlefeud.com will probably have to change its name to something else

same thing happened to endlessyoutube.com. Now it redirects you to
endlessvideo.com

------
mattbgold
Huh. I made something very similar to this:
[http://feud.mattgmade.me](http://feud.mattgmade.me)

------
dsjoerg
summarizing other comments here: broken! but fun! and will be taken down
and/or renamed!

------
tomasien
This is a great concept, it doesn't work. After I got a few I knew were right,
I cheated and it's not working. Maybe it works in some other version of google
than mine.

------
superasn
Fun game, it tells a lot about how the masses would think about something
(they most often it feels like the people who search google most are mostly 10
yr old).

------
ishadua
Fun idea, but i think the Culture tab is pretty specic to american culture. (i
live in India, and was logged into my account)

------
nickysielicki
I can't wait to revisit this in 2 days.

------
synesso
Yep, it's broken.

------
ModestTim
I think I broke it.

------
Toast_
this game is bullsh[can you guess the ending of this phrase?].

------
markcerqueira
Broken, but I'm sure it'll get acquired for 2.5 billion!

------
photorized
Google Corp Dev here. Would love to chat.

~~~
cognivore
Busted!

